# Dans Mail : mot de passe à retaper sans arrêt



## Alexandre (7 Juin 2004)

Mail me réclame régulièrement mon mot de passe de courrier électronique. Il me propose chaque fois de le stocker dans mon trousseau (un choix que je coche) et pourtant une semaine ou 15 jours plus tard, ça recommence. C'est pareil pour vous?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juin 2004)

Ca arrive parfois, y'a qu'à quitter Mail et le relancer


----------



## Emeric (7 Juin 2004)

C'est souvent la faute de ton fournisseur d'adresse mail dont les accès en pop ne fonctionnent pas toujours correctement (comme ifrance par exemple...).


----------



## Viewtiful Lo (7 Juin 2004)

Moi je dois le remettre à chaque fois que je le lance, un peu marre...


----------



## delta (7 Juin 2004)

Viewtiful Lo a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dois le remettre à chaque fois que je le lance, un peu marre...



Essaye SOS dans l'utilitaire TROUSSEAU !.

C'est remboursé par la sécu ;-))


----------



## Luc G (7 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca arrive parfois, y'a qu'à quitter Mail et le relancer



Pas mieux


----------



## Bilbo (8 Juin 2004)

delta a dit:
			
		

> Essaye SOS dans l'utilitaire TROUSSEAU !.
> 
> C'est remboursé par la sécu ;-))


Par ici, c'est carrément gratuit. 

À+


----------



## JediMac (8 Juin 2004)

Viewtiful Lo a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dois le remettre à chaque fois que je le lance, un peu marre...


Juste comme ça au cas où , tu as bien entré ton pass dans les préf. de tes comptes ?


----------



## Viewtiful Lo (8 Juin 2004)

Oui oui j'ai bien mis mon mot de passe dans mail
J'ai aussi testé le SOS trousseau que je ne connaissais pas, mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas... Courage je teste ce que m'a donné Bilbo et vous tiens au courant !

Merqui


----------



## Emeric (8 Juin 2004)

Encore fois, si cela vient du serveur de ton fournisseur de mail, SOS trousseau and co n'y pourront rien. Tu utilises quoi comme adresse mail?


----------



## DandyWarhol (8 Juin 2004)

Emeric a dit:
			
		

> C'est souvent la faute de ton fournisseur d'adresse mail dont les accès en pop ne fonctionnent pas toujours correctement (comme ifrance par exemple...).



Moi c'est avec mon adresse .mac que ça ne marche pas..  
Il me demande au moins une fois par semaine mon mot de passe. Et quand il me le demande, meme si je l'écris il me le remande plusieurs fois à la suite.


----------



## Bilbo (9 Juin 2004)

Je préconise deux manipulations dans mon article. N'oubliez pas la deuxième. À faire en entier et dans l'ordre. 

À+


----------



## CharlesX (17 Juin 2004)

Bonjour, j'ai lem même problème qu'Alexandre.

J'ai suivi tes solutions Bilbo.
La première solution n'a rien fait.

La seconde je l'ai egalement faite jusqu'à la 5.
J'ai trouvé cet outil sur le net mais est-ce la même chose que SOS trousseau ou non ?

Merci

Rappel : 
Faites les manipulations suivantes :
1-Jetez le dossier ~/Library/Keychains. 
2-Jetez le fichier ~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.keychainaccess.plist. 
3-Fermez la session, puis rouvrez-la. 
4-Lancez les logiciels qui font appels à des mots de passe, le logiciel de courriels en particulier. 
5-Last but not least : donnez un petit coup de Keychain First Aid.


----------



## Bilbo (17 Juin 2004)

CharlesX a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé cet outil sur le net mais est-ce la même chose que SOS trousseau ou non ?


Dans Panther, c'est celui du trousseau qu'il faut utiliser. L'utilitaire à télécharger ne marche que pour les versions plus anciennes.



			
				Sur la page de téléchargement a dit:
			
		

> *Operating System*
> Mac OS X 10.1 through 10.2.x



À+


----------



## CharlesX (18 Juin 2004)

Grrrr   

Ca ne marche toujours pas.
C'est particulièrement pénible de retaper un 10aine de fois conséqutive son mot de passe pour envoyer un mail.

J'ai refait à nouveau la procédure mais je ne trouve pas le fichier ci dessous.

2-Jetez le fichier ~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.keychainaccess.plist. 

Est ce actualisé pour Patnther ?


Merci


----------



## Bilbo (18 Juin 2004)

Un doute m'effleure. 

Est ce que tu coches "Conserver le mot de passe dans le trousseau" quand ça arrive ? 

À+


----------



## CharlesX (19 Juin 2004)

Ben oui.  

J'ai fai : 
Fermeture de  toutes les applis
SOS trousseau
Supprimper Bibliothèque/Keychains (il y a 2)
SOS trousseau
Retaper le mot de passe dans mail en cochant la case

Et cela se reproduit encore.
Je n'ai pas trouvé l'autre fichier que tu proposes d'effacer.

Ma facon de procéder est elle correcte ?


----------



## macarel (19 Juin 2004)

Tu n'as pas utilisé onyx (ou semblable) pour nettoyé tes cookies par hasard?
ça me fait cela pour ma banque entre autrre


----------



## Bilbo (21 Juin 2004)

CharlesX a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fai :
> Fermeture de  toutes les applis
> SOS trousseau
> Supprimper Bibliothèque/Keychains (il y a 2)
> ...


:hein:


Jetez le dossier ~/Library/Keychains.
Jetez le fichier ~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.keychainaccess.plist.
*Fermez la session, puis rouvrez-la.*
Lancez les logiciels qui font appels à des mots de passe, le logiciel de courriels en particulier.


----------



## CharlesX (21 Juin 2004)

J'en connais un qui va filer menu menu dans sa chambre essayer la manip (complète) discrétement


----------



## Bilbo (21 Juin 2004)

Je trouve que tu mets longtemps pour sortir de ta chambre.  

À+


----------



## CharlesX (23 Juin 2004)

Ca y est. J'ai essayé et .... ca marche pas.
Mais c'est normal!!!!!
Pourquoi n'y ai-je pas pensé plus tôt... :mouais: 
C'est la première chose que je vérifie quand je depanne des amis sur PC :  Le serveur d'envoi.
Dans mon cas il s'agissait de Yahoo. Or mon fournisseur est hrnet.hr

Donc il refusait d'envoyer le message a moins d'insister lourdement.
J'ai modifié le serveur et j'ai l'impression que tout baigne.

 

En tous cas, merci pour votre aide à tous (surtout Bilbo pour sa patience  )


----------



## delta (23 Juin 2004)

CharlesX a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est.
> 
> En tous cas, merci pour votre aide à tous (surtout Bilbo pour sa patience  )



Et encore un coup de boule pour Bilbo ;-)))


----------

